# Clarinet Pen



## Tieflyer (Feb 28, 2015)

I'm baaaack!  
I've spent a lot of time focusing on bowls, hollow forms and technique. Finally decided to get creative with pen design. My skills are still questionable but my confidence is up.  

So, a Clarinet and Slimline met, fell in love and had a baby. 
This was a kit challenge, to make something without using two components from a standard slimline pen kit. I used clarinet parts to replace the center band and clip.  The body is black Alumilite. It does work as a twist pen still and you can write with it.  Been thinking on this since I saw my first real artistic Steampunk pen here!


----------



## magpens (Feb 28, 2015)

Talk about creative !!! .... that's fantastic !!


----------



## thebillofwrites (Feb 28, 2015)

Now that is just cool.......I love it.

Bill


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 28, 2015)

Awesome pen! That sets a nice tone for the day!  
Score!


----------



## RichB (Feb 28, 2015)

That is great.  I play the Clarinet and talked to one of the laser owners about  designing a blank but it didn't happen.  He said it would be a complicated blank with all the parts.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Feb 28, 2015)

Great artistic skills! You should have entered that pen in the freestyle contest! Congrats!


----------



## Tieflyer (Feb 28, 2015)

Thank you!  I did a search and rediscovered the penmaker who was my inspiration.  Si90!  His Steampunk series started the gears turning for me. I did instrument repair back in the day and have all these old parts still. This was a fun piece and I'm going to try and make a full collection of instrument pens.


----------



## oneleggimp (Feb 28, 2015)

That is SO Creative.    Marvelous job.


----------



## Mortalis (Feb 28, 2015)

I am so envious of people such as yourself.

I love the pen. My sister repairs instruments also. I sent her this link.


----------



## Willee (Feb 28, 2015)

That is one cool pen!
Its in the groove ... it cooks.
What a great idea!
Liked the use of the clarinet valve lever as a clip.

Willee


----------



## Sylvanite (Feb 28, 2015)

That's a great pen!  

For additional inspiration, don't overlook MartinPens' piccolo pen and trombone pen.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## Tieflyer (Feb 28, 2015)

Sylvanite, thanks for pointing those out!


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 1, 2015)

There was a person here that took first place in the free style back in 2012 for a pen similar to that. It may have been Martin. My memory is not what it used to be.  Nice job.


----------



## oneleggimp (Mar 10, 2015)

Can I send this picture to a friend (not a penturner).  She is a Woodwind instrument repair"man" and might enjoy seeing it. I want your permission before I send it to her.


----------



## Tieflyer (Mar 11, 2015)

Oneleggimp, absolutely!  PM me your email and I'll send a higher resolution image if you'd like.


----------



## OZturner (Mar 11, 2015)

Incredible Creativity Jeff .
Excellent Execution, and Finish.
I expect there are a lot of Liquorice Stick Aficionados, who would love a pen like that.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------

